# La strada.



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

L'autore de "Non è un paese per vecchi" tira fuori dal cilindro un incredibile capolavoro. Raramente ho letto un romanzo così potente... ritengo McCarthy il più dotato scrittore americano, più ancora del grande Philip Roth.
Stavolta il lavoro di sottrazione sulla lingua è talmente estremo che il linguaggio regredisce ad uno stato quasi primordiale... come i pochi sopravvisssuti sulla terra, che il romanzo descrive. 
Sotto un cielo di cenere, davanti a un sole malato come un grande occhio marcio... un glaucoma spalancato sul mondo, un uomo e il suo piccolo figlio arrancano inmezzo al fango e alla neve trascinando un carrello. L’apocalisse vera non è ancora arrivata, quella di McCarthy si.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'autore de "Non è un paese per vecchi" tira fuori dal cilindro un incredibile capolavoro. Raramente ho letto un romanzo così potente... ritengo McCarthy il più dotato scrittore americano, più ancora del grande Philip Roth.
> Stavolta il lavoro di sottrazione sulla lingua è talmente estremo che il linguaggio regredisce ad uno stato quasi primordiale... come i pochi sopravvisssuti sulla terra, che il romanzo descrive.
> Sotto un cielo di cenere, davanti a un sole malato come un grande occhio marcio... un glaucoma spalancato sul mondo, un uomo e il suo piccolo figlio arrancano inmezzo al fango e alla neve trascinando un carrello. L’apocalisse vera non è ancora arrivata, quella di McCarthy si.


Preso nota    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutta allegria immagino, eh...


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Preso nota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Durissimo... e contemporaneamente pieno d'amore.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Lo vado a cercare su Amazon... dici che mi potrebbe piacere?


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo vado a cercare su Amazon... dici che mi potrebbe piacere?


 Non so, McCarthy ha uno stile di scrittura tutto suo. Arido ed essenziale... è veramente un vecchio bastardo. Io ho tutti i suoi romanzi, e a parte un paio sul sufficiente, sono capolavori.
Quest'ultimo ha vinto una vagonata di premi internazionali compreso il Pulitzer, il che non sempre è sinomino di eccelsa qualità... ma in questo caso, direi proprio di si!
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788806185824/mccarthy-cormac/strada.html


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so, McCarthy ha uno stile di scrittura tutto suo. Arido ed essenziale... è veramente un vecchio bastardo. Io ho tutti i suoi romanzi, e a parte un paio sul sufficiente, sono capolavori.
> Quest'ultimo ha vinto una vagonata di premi internazionali compreso il Pulitzer, il che non sempre è sinomino di eccelsa qualità... ma in questo caso, direi proprio di si!
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788806185824/mccarthy-cormac/strada.html


Ordinato The Road e No country for old men... alla modica cifra di 12 Euro


----------



## La Lupa (15 Settembre 2008)

mmm... I see...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mmm... secondo me, non è roba x me.
All'attuale sto leggendo "La Regina disadorna", con decennale ritardo in quanto libro quasi obbligatorio per i genovesi.


MM... l'hai letta la "Trilogia della città di K"?


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> MM... l'hai letta la "Trilogia della città di K"?


io l'ho letto!! stranissimo..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

ma sapete che a me non è un paese per vecchi (il film) non è che mi abbia sconquifferato??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




una curiosità (senza malizia moltimodi),,, "vecchio bastardo" è una caratteristica imperativa per piacerti??


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> mmm... I see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, merita?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, merita?


Sì.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sapete che a me non è un paese per vecchi (il film) non è che mi abbia sconquifferato???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No preferisco le giovani bastarde  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Macchè... tra i miei preferiti ci sono Tolkien e Philip Roth, figurati... due gentiluomini!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *No preferisco le giovani bastarde*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   ho sempre voluto scrivere un libro ma non posso più definirmi giovane


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ordinato The Road e No country for old men... alla modica cifra di 12 Euro


 E se ti piacerà lo stile, prendi "Il buio fuori"


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho sempre voluto scrivere un libro ma non posso più definirmi giovane


 Non dire queste cose che siamo coetanei


----------



## La Lupa (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io l'ho letto!! stranissimo..


Io non so risolvermi... me l'hanno consigliato più volte ma... a me il racconto troppo cupo (tranne quello 8centesco) non mi attira molto...

Non so perchè ma me l'ha fatto venire in mente quello che suggeriva MM...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

*adulta bastarda*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non dire queste cose che siamo coetanei


sì ma non dimenticarti che l'uomo crepa prima


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non so risolvermi... me l'hanno consigliato più volte ma... a me il racconto troppo cupo (tranne quello 8centesco) non mi attira molto...
> 
> Non so perchè ma me l'ha fatto venire in mente quello che suggeriva MM...


è più che cupo.
un libro strano..non saprei come definirlo


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è più che cupo.
> un libro strano..non saprei come definirlo


io l'ho letto brugolina?? era quello dei due gemelli???
se sì era terribile...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non so risolvermi... me l'hanno consigliato più volte ma... a me il racconto troppo cupo (tranne quello 8centesco) non mi attira molto...
> 
> Non so perchè ma me l'ha fatto venire in mente quello che suggeriva MM...



Mi hai tentata... ho letto la trama e mo lo ordino


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì ma non dimenticarti che l'uomo crepa prima


... ma lavora meno e si diverte di più!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma lavora meno e si diverte di più!


sul lavorare di meno rispetto a me ho seri dubbi


----------



## La Lupa (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi hai tentata... ho letto la trama e mo lo ordino


Ma dai?
Sei in vena di acquisti oggi?

Senti... non è che mi ordini anche una jacuzzi da interrare, che devo rifare il bagno, plis?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma dai?
> Sei in vena di acquisti oggi?
> 
> Senti... non è che mi ordini anche una jacuzzi da interrare, che devo rifare il bagno, plis?



Vedo se la trovo di seconda mano in Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

capretta già che ci sei mi prendi un litro di latte e un chilo di pane?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> capretta già che ci sei mi prendi un litro di latte e un chilo di pane?


Si ma devi essere piu' specifica... che latte vuoi e che pane vuoi... a me le cose fatte alla carlona non piacciono


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma devi essere piu' specifica... che latte vuoi e che pane vuoi... a me le cose fatte alla carlona non piacciono


mantovane e latte parzialmente scremato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io invece oggi mi son comprata
QUELLO CHE TI MERITI di Anne holt.
Qualcuno lo conosce??


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Settembre 2008)

Qualcuno ha letto "Tempo di uccidere" di Flaiano?


----------



## La Lupa (15 Settembre 2008)

No & No.    

	
	
		
		
	


	






Flaiano mi manca del tutto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2008)

Ma qualche volta qualcuno, per sbaglio eh, legge un libro che mette di buon umore?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Mi rileggo sempre Tre uomini in barca... quel libro e' meraviglioso


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma qualche volta qualcuno, per sbaglio eh, legge un libro che mette di buon umore?


per il buon umore io quando voglio andare sul sicuro leggo Harriot o guareschi..
ora mi sto rileggendo per la terza volta Non ti muovere...lo trovo bellissimo..mi sembra uno dei più bei libri d'amore che abbi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a mai letto.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi rileggo sempre *Tre uomini in barca*... quel libro e' meraviglioso


Lo stato dell'arte della letteratura comica. Ancora insuperato! George, Harris, Jerome, Montmorency...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stato dell'arte della letteratura comica. Ancora insuperato! George, Harris, Jerome, Montmorency...


Quel libro e' brillante... non mi stanchera' mai... e ridero' sempre alla storia del formaggio


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quel libro e' brillante... non mi stanchera' mai... e ridero' sempre alla storia del formaggio


...ed io allo scherzo della canzone comica tedesca...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ed io allo scherzo della canzone comica tedesca...

















E' vero anche quella e' bellissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gente allegra...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' vero anche quella e' bellissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sai che mi piace una cifra il finale? Lo rileggo spesso... quando comincia a piovere, e tutto il fiume diventa cupo. Allora loro, dopo una notte orrenda e bagnatasaggiamente, fuggono dalla barca e a cena si fiondano sul treno, e poi al ristorantino


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... sai che mi piace una cifra il finale? Lo rileggo spesso... quando comincia a piovere, e tutto il fiume diventa cupo. Allora loro, dopo una notte orrenda e bagnatasaggiamente, fuggono dalla barca e a cena si fiondano sul treno, e poi al ristorantino


E' un libro onesto come pochi...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un libro onesto come pochi...


 ... non l'avevo mai sentito definire così, ma a pensarci è verissimo!!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... non l'avevo mai sentito definire così, ma a pensarci è verissimo!!!



Sono anche originale... visto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti conviene prenotarti subito che una come me va via come il pane...










































... marcio!


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono anche originale... visto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma non eri tu a volermi sposare?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma non eri tu a volermi sposare?



Si ma divento tradizionalista se mi sveglio dalla parte destra del letto...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma divento tradizionalista se mi sveglio dalla parte destra del letto...


 Io dormo solo dalla parte destra del letto... a sinistra non chiudo occhio!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io dormo solo dalla parte destra del letto... a sinistra non chiudo occhio!


Neanche io sai... sogno di mangiare bambini in un gulag


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Neanche io sai... sogno di mangiare bambini in un gulag


 a'cazzaraaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Voi due c'avete qualcosa che non va...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Solo qualcosa?

Almeno una discussione senza rissa...


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo qualcosa?
> 
> Almeno una discussione senza rissa...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


>


 ... como sa va, madame lupà?


----------

